# Drag Racing in Michigan



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

I know there is a large group of guys who drag race slot cars in the south western Michigan area. One of the active members told me the name of their sanction body, but I forgot it by the time I got home. I need rule book, I want to race.

-- Elliot


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

If it's the H.O.D.R.A. Their rules are on their website. Just do a search on hodra, should get you there.


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Not It*

These guys race 1/24 scale. Their group is pretty big, they get 25-30 racers. 


-- Elliot


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

It is UDA if you go to our website you can click on it. Our web site is www.tsshobbies.com


----------

